# Hybrids vs. Irons



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been thinking getting a new set of clubs that includes 4-7 hybrids and 8-PW irons. What is the difference (performance wise) between hybrids and irons? Here is the link to the set I'm looking at. Tell me what you think about them. 

Golden Bear Bear Tec 11-Piece Golf Set


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Dont know the company but the set definitely looks interesting. Especially if your just starting out, you'll find it easier hitting hybrids then conventional long irons. I might google the company just to see if there are any poor reports. Other then that, the best of luck

Del


----------



## golf fanatic 57 (Apr 4, 2007)

I know as far as their other stuff like archery equipment, they are a pretty good company.


----------



## packerfan1 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks like Nicklaus Golf equipment...they usually make good quality equipment, in my experience. I still play a Nicklaus Golf 5 wood.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, Golden Bear is a Nicklaus brand. The performance differences will be that you may find the hybrids easier to hit. It's the nature of the club design. I have found with my hybrids, for a given club, the hybrids give me more distance as well.

I hope if you are going to but them, you can get them locally in case you don't like them, so you can return them. I started with a Golden Bear set of "standard" clubs that included hybrids as the long irons. I was hooked on golf immediately, and traded those in for a set of used Pings within a month.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I would definately want at least a 5 iron in my set for punch shots and bump-and-runs. Do what you want though; I don't play a hybrid, but it's more from a lack of money than anything else.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

golf fanatic 57 said:


> I've been thinking getting a new set of clubs that includes 4-7 hybrids and 8-PW irons. What is the difference (performance wise) between hybrids and irons? Here is the link to the set I'm looking at. Tell me what you think about them.
> 
> Golden Bear Bear Tec 11-Piece Golf Set


Hey,

I think it's a good buy.
But try them first. 
If you feel you do not like the weight or whatever, there's another alternative choice you can do...

Buy a used club, and customized the club length, lie angle and changed the grip.


----------

